# what age to spay / neuter your LGD pups?



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

We are looking at adding a new LGD pup to our farm. Our akbash is nine and it seems like the right time.

We got our akbash as an adult and did not have to make the decision of when to neuter ... however with a new puppy, we are thinking of neutering him after he matures (after a year or more). None of our other dogs are intact so I am not worried about unplanned litters.

Have other LGD owners had problems with adolescent males escaping when intact (versus when they are neutered). We have a fully fenced property ... but you never know how athletic and agile the puppy will grow up to be.

The puppy we are looking at is an akbash / anatolian / kangal / maremma mix out of working parents.

Let me know what age is best to neuter in your LGD experience ...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't take it as gospel but I have heard it is best to wait at least 7 or 8 months.


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

Best is to wait until growth plate are closed at 18-24 months, but sometimes that isn't possible. Neutering before growth plates are closed can cause uneven growth because some plates close earlier than others and neutering causes the ones that aren't closed yet to stay open longer. Also, testosterone affects how much calcium is put into the bones.


----------



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

thanks for the responses. My goat is 18-24 months as long as we have no issues with a strong desire to roam / escape


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I was just reading up on this. Early neutering affects growth plates adversely.


----------

